# [Suche] Sims 3 - Origin-Key



## Ankylo (15. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne Sims 3 kaufen und TrinityBlade meinte bei VGZ, dass es das Spiel vor einiger Zeit im HumbleBundle gab und möglicherweise noch ein paar Leute hier einen Key dafür haben. Bräuchte nur zwingend einen für Origin, damit ich es ggf. auch auf Mac OS spielen kann.

Selbstverständlich würde ich auch etwas dafür zahlen. Bevorzugt dann gleich über PayPal.


Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------

